# Wanting to try sand



## Fdsh5 (Jan 3, 2012)

I use pool filter sand. It's not messy and if you disturb it, it settles right down without creating a dust storm. Plus my cories love picking through it. I have some mts in the tank to burrow in and stir it up.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Just a matter of how you want it to look. 

PFS is very white, Black Diamond Blasting media is (you guessed it) very black, both are pretty clean and don't need excessive rinsing if any. Both are very uniform in size.

To my eye they both look completely un-natural.

I used to use construction grade sand from a local sand pit. Very natural looking, variety in side of grains & pebbles. But, very dirty, lots of rinsing.

I just capped a rank with Sakrete all-purpose sand $4.99 for 40#s. Not terribly dirty, some variation in grain size. Pretty natural looking, not as good at the local stuff in appearance but, much easier to deal with.

Sand Caps work over dirt because the dirty is finer in size and settles to the bottom. I don't know how sand works with gravel size substrate.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

I very much appreciate my caribsea sand. The black has a really nice sparkle to it.
For white though I would probably go with PFS... Courser and thicker but nice and white.
PFS is much easier to keep clean as well.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Any sand will work and if you use Java ferns, Anubias, and mosses these are all plants you can attach to wood or rocks anyway so you don't need any substrate under the sand. Just remember sand gets dirty so only put down a thin layer so you can either vacuum it out or add more on top, I know some say they vacuum lightly and have no problems but others are frantic trying to keep it clean, good luck.


----------



## smokaah (Nov 30, 2011)

I have become a fan of Black Diamond. Its cheap and it looks good.


----------



## steveg89 (Jun 29, 2012)

Sand has done well in my tank. I do tab ferts and liquid since the sand is basically useless for nutrients. As for cleaning..it's a problem for a little while but mine settled down after a few weeks. My only issue with it is how visible all the waste is. You'll definitely clean more often


----------



## josolanes (Feb 28, 2012)

I'll be using PFS in my next tank


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Pool filter sand isn't necessarily white, or any other color. It is whatever color the reasonably local non-carbonate sand quarry produces. Mine is multi colored, sort of light tan in overall look. Some months ago someone reported that their local pool filter sand was black flint sand, as I recall, but black in any case. And, some newer pool filter sands are made of zeolite, some of which is a sickly green color.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Here's my favorite pool filter sand.

AquaQuartz - High Rate Grade:










Typically available at Home Depot and pool supply centers.


----------



## pandamonium (May 14, 2012)

i am using sand now. i originally had the sakrete sand from HD (great deal btw) but i was worried about it compacting. so i redid my tank, left the sakrete there and put some 1-2mm sand over it. basically this kinda irregular larger grain. it doesnt compact as much, and flow through it is much better.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

On construction type sand/ Sakrete. In my tanks with this sand all the very fine grains will settle in a thin layer between the MTS and the larger grains ofd sand.

I don't use any facing sand in my tanks so you can see the layers. Even people that keep non-planted tanks are amazed and interested when they see it. 

I feel with a 1" sand Cap over 2" of MTS there is no compaction issues. MTS snails travel at least to the top of the MTS layer. This can actually be seen. I've also syphoned off a Black Diamond Cap and observed MTS emails in the Dirt below the Cap.

I believe that the thin layer of fine sand between the dirt and the rest of the larger grain sand cap material when I use Const. sand may be part of the reason I am able to use higher levels of Organic material in my Dirt mix and not see all the problems that are expected.


----------



## Studman0143 (Mar 20, 2011)

I don't think I want to use pool sand just because it isn't natural and kind of plain in color. At my LFS today I saw they carry Caribsea and there were two color combinations that I would consider.

What is this sakrete all-purpose sand you mentioned DogFish? Can you purchase it at a store or only online? Would you recommend it over CaribSea sand?

And where is PFS found at? From comments, it is sounding like it's easily found at Home Depot? I think I want to go check it out to see if it looks anything like the AquaQuartz posted above.

To clarify I will dose liquid ferts and probably purchase root tabs. And I don't care if the sand it pure white, I just want something lighter in color.


----------



## steveg89 (Jun 29, 2012)

My only advice on that is that sand is sand.there's no good reason to pay the huge rates LFS's charge just because it's marked for an aquarium.


----------



## Studman0143 (Mar 20, 2011)

steveg89 said:


> My only advice on that is that sand is sand.there's no good reason to pay the huge rates LFS's charge just because it's marked for an aquarium.


Great point, I think that is why I'm leaning towards what Home Depot has cuz it is at a reasonable price. And I really have nowhere here to gather it myself. Unless I went to the Great Salt Lake, that'd be interesting.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Studman0143 said:


> ...
> What is this sakrete all-purpose sand you mentioned DogFish?  Can you purchase it at a store or only online? Would you recommend it over CaribSea sand?...


Look at Home Depot, Lowes or Ace Hardware stores. Around $4.99 a 40# bag. It's used for laying patio pavers, or mixing concrete. The only thing "special" about it is that as const. grade sand goes it isn't to "dirty".


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Pool Filter Sand and 'pool sand' are the same thing. That's what AquaQuartz is. Typically about $3-4 for 50 pounds.



Studman0143 said:


> I don't think I want to use pool sand just because it isn't natural and kind of plain in color. At my LFS today I saw they carry Caribsea and there were two color combinations that I would consider.
> 
> What is this sakrete all-purpose sand you mentioned DogFish? Can you purchase it at a store or only online? Would you recommend it over CaribSea sand?
> 
> ...


----------



## pandamonium (May 14, 2012)

on the sakrete sand, its really cheap. when it goes in the water it is noticeably darker than when its dry. i was told that the sand is very close to what amazon river substrate would be like. thats why i used it for my biotope tank


----------



## Studman0143 (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks for the clarification on these. Great information. I'll be stopping by Ace this week.


----------

